# Questions about trolling offshore pc beach



## dropnhook29 (Apr 28, 2011)

Coming to pcb for vacation in may how far will i need to run to troll for dolphin,wahoo and tuna fishing from a 25 gradywhite with twin 200 yamahas it holds 200 gallons we fish 50 to 65 miles out in south carolina and day of trolling and bottom fishing we burn around 130 gallons


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

25 to 40 miles out toward the Squiggles.. get map at Half Hitch Tackle


----------



## dropnhook29 (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks alot for the info know all about half hitch tackle do you live in panama city


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

I live/fish out of Destin.. same size boat... planning to troll some this month .. target wahoo


----------



## AuburnAlum_0509 (Oct 20, 2010)

Head out 40 plus to the WSW, that is quickest way to deep water


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we've caught wahoo and mahia at 10 miles this time of year.. start trolling at 100ft. preferably over hard bottom/wrecks.. heading S.W. :thumbsup:


----------

